# how do you put your FE/PE licenses on your resume



## pokemon123 (Jan 11, 2008)

can someone give me an example for both the FE and PE?

i passed but i dont have my license #'s yet


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 11, 2008)

pokemon123 said:


> can someone give me an example for both the FE and PE? i passed but i dont have my license #'s yet


pokemon123,P.E.

Just like that


----------



## ccollet (Jan 11, 2008)

pokemon123 said:


> can someone give me an example for both the FE and PE? i passed but i dont have my license #'s yet



I've seen

Johnny Wad, EIT.

for the FE


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 11, 2008)

That's the way I did it, BIO. I think I put it in my licenses, too, where I used to have my EIT.


----------



## C-Dog (Jan 12, 2008)

So do you put your license # or #s on it and the state(s) too? If so, where do you put it. I think I would put it under additional information section that has my patents, awards...


----------



## SSmith (Jan 12, 2008)

Like this


----------



## tawlk (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's mine. It looks better in Word, but at least it'll give you an idea:

HotJobs Resume


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Jan 14, 2008)

SSmith said:


> Like this



Your Black Belt was certified by Booz...???


----------



## roadmonkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I have my registrations immediately following my objective on my resume, with the state and year it was obtained. In the transportation field, licensure is a big plus so I put it right up front.


----------



## benbo (Jan 14, 2008)

I keep forgetting what brainiacs we have posting around here until I read people's resumes.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2008)

If I posted mine, there would be laughter and pointing.


----------



## SSmith (Jan 14, 2008)

Hockeyfan960 said:


> Your Black Belt was certified by Booz...???


PBRs and Rolling Rock were the reason I took the training.


----------



## benbo (Jan 14, 2008)

Captain Worley said:


> If I posted mine, there would be laughter and pointing.


It's a little frightening. You read somebody posting about AC Slatering one minute, then find out they've got a PhD, PE and are in charge of some umpteen billion dollar program.


----------



## SSmith (Jan 14, 2008)

tawlk said:


> Here's mine. It looks better in Word, but at least it'll give you an idea:HotJobs Resume


Ive debated including address and phone number on my online resume, but thought it would only add to the amount of trash I get. Have you had any problems with that? I ultimately just left it with just my work email address (for now).


----------



## tawlk (Jan 14, 2008)

^^^ Not really. Hotmail tends to filter out a lot of junk, but recruiters call every now-and-then. Whenever I'm not looking for a job, I tent to make everything private on the job sites just so I don't have a lot of people bugging me.


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Jan 14, 2008)

tawlk said:


> Here's mine. It looks better in Word, but at least it'll give you an idea:HotJobs Resume


You went to MTU? Go Huskies!


----------

